# Peacock will have exclusive coverage of Notre Dame’s home opener against Toledo



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Peacock will have exclusive coverage of Notre Dame's home opener against Toledo (awfulannouncing.com)


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

This surprises me. The common belief is that UND gets an untoward amount of $$ from its NBC deal, but that is an urban legend. Actually UND would make more money as a conference member. The real reason is UND like every game being on national TV. 

Peacock Premium has less than 10M subscribers, and do you really see a lot of people rushing out to subscribe to see one UND game vs. a MAC school?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ND home opener will be exclusive to Peacock even in South Bend. WNDU (formerly owned by ND) NBC will not be able to air the game.
WNDU has noted that they will be carrying every other home game - all on the NBC network.
(WNDU usually does an extended local pre-game and post game show.)


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Always amusing to see the DBS die-hards express disbelief that so much content, even live sports, are shifting to streaming.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

NashGuy said:


> Always amusing to see the DBS die-hards express disbelief that so much content, even live sports, are shifting to streaming.


Well with my internet in rural Arizona is slow and expensive, on a good day I can stream HD, no way can i get 4K!...Im sure 20% of the country is same as me?


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

AZ. said:


> Well with my internet in rural Arizona is slow and expensive, on a good day I can stream HD, no way can i get 4K!...Im sure 20% of the country is same as me?


You really only need 25 Mbps download speed (i.e. the minimum that can currently be called "broadband") to stream 4K. Hard to know what % of the US population doesn't have access to decent broadband. The FCC states only 6%, although many think that's an undercount based on bad maps/data. 20% sounds high to me based on everything I've read.

At any rate, given the amount of money the federal government appears on the verge of investing in expanding broadband access via the bipartisan infrastructure bill in the Senate, hopefully your situation there in AZ improves in the next couple years.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Always amusing to see the DBS die-hards express disbelief that so much content, even live sports, are shifting to streaming.


It balances out the city folk who have the option of multiple fast (and possibly un-capped) Internet service who think DBS is already dead.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> It balances out the city folk who have the option of multiple fast (and possibly un-capped) Internet service who think DBS is already dead.


Ha, fair enough.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WNDU, the South Bend WNDU affiliate with studios close enough to the stadium that you can hear the game live from their parking lot (echoing over campus), spent this week apologizing for not carrying today's home game and reminding viewers that it was not WNDU's decision to not have the game. Instructions were provided on air and on line as to how to subscribe to Peacock Premium for $4.99 to see the game. (My Xfinity Internet connection includes Peacock Premium, so I can watch.

ND has a full stadium capacity, 77,000 people with minimal COVID restrictions: Masks when indoors or on shuttles for all, masks at all times for unvaccinated guests but no proof required. They have gone cashless for all vending and paperless for all ticketing. Tailgating is available - not sure how the folks are watching the game from the parking lot. Certainly not OTA as they usually can.

All remaining home games will be on NBC and Peacock.

(Local WNDU Story here)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

ND fans of a certain age lost their collective minds over this.


----------

